# LRFlickr-AbZahri - Lightroom Plugin - Flickr Publish Service



## jackljane (Jul 13, 2010)

Hello Guys,

I have modified the Adobe Flickr Publish Service on Lightroom and make it behave more like Flickr Photostream. I would like to ask you guys to test it for me. I have spend the last month programing and testing and now I would like you guys to test it. It is currently a beta release.. I want to debug as much as possible before I change it to Final Release.. This initial release will be a free bee... I am not charging anything, no expiration and not serial to be bothered with... But I do like to have feed back on this.. Go to the link below and read more.. I hope to open a topic specifically for my Plugin soon.. for now.. please dig in...

http://www.flickr.com/services/apps/721576243536'456'/


----------



## jackljane (Jul 13, 2010)

My Flickr account is running fully on this Plugin now... I deleted, revamped and republish the entire collection in just 28 hours.. From then on, the plugin has full control of all my Flickr publication... Everything you see in the account is the reflection of my lightroom published collection... It is so easy now to chose what to publish and with a touch of a button the collection is published. It will keep track of what has been publish and will not republish unless there is a change to the original photos.. if a photo appear in multiple places/photosets only the first time it will be uploaded then if you republish it over and over it will not overwrite the last upload unless the photo itself has changed. You are welcome to see my Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/jackljane/.

By the way everything in my Flickr are configured using Smart Collections... base on certain condition the photo will be publish in the collection specified by the properties and tags..


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jul 13, 2010)

Welcome to Lightroom Forums.

Can you outline the salient differences between your plugin and Jeffrey Friedl's, which I'd expect the majority of us are already using?


----------



## jackljane (Jul 13, 2010)

[quote author=Mark Sirota link=topic=1'42'.msg7'341#msg7'341 date=1279'365'1]
Welcome to Lightroom Forums.

Can you outline the salient differences between your plugin and Jeffrey Friedl's, which I'd expect the majority of us are already using?
[/quote]

1. Each photo is uniquely identified in Flickr. Regardless how many Photosets (LR Collection) you put them in the will be only one of it on Flickr.
2. Masters and Virtual Copies are uniquely identified. After you published a photo and decided to have it alternatively post processed you can make virtual copy and both will have a unique instance on Flickr.
3. If you try to republish a photo a few times either because they appear in different Collections or by mistake, my plugin will check the status of the photo when it was last edited and compare it to when it was last published.. if recently edited it will republish if not it will skipped it.
4. Collection is reflected one to one on Flickr. If you have have a collection then you will have Flickr Photoset of the same name. If you change the name both will be sync.
5. I am aiming at simplicity, Jeffrey's give you more control.
6. My plugin is new. It will get better over time, I hope, with your inputs.

I was a user as well of Jeffrey's plugin. But started to develop my own then Lightroom 3 started to get into the picture. Export with Jeffreys's is great but publish is not really something that I am happy with.


----------



## jackljane (Jul 15, 2010)

Update: Latest build = 2'1''714


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jul 15, 2010)

[quote author=jackljane link=topic=1'42'.msg7'342#msg7'342 date=1279'42998]
[quote author=Mark Sirota link=topic=1'42'.msg7'341#msg7'341 date=1279'365'1]
Can you outline the salient differences between your plugin and Jeffrey Friedl's, which I'd expect the majority of us are already using?
[/quote]

1. Each photo is uniquely identified in Flickr. Regardless how many Photosets (LR Collection) you put them in the will be only one of it on Flickr.
2. Masters and Virtual Copies are uniquely identified. After you published a photo and decided to have it alternatively post processed you can make virtual copy and both will have a unique instance on Flickr.
3. If you try to republish a photo a few times either because they appear in different Collections or by mistake, my plugin will check the status of the photo when it was last edited and compare it to when it was last published.. if recently edited it will republish if not it will skipped it.[/quote]

Thanks for the reply. I'm not clear on how any of these three are different from Jeffrey's plug-in; I think his does all three of these as well.

[quote author=jackljane link=topic=1'42'.msg7'342#msg7'342 date=1279'42998]
4. Collection is reflected one to one on Flickr. If you have have a collection then you will have Flickr Photoset of the same name. If you change the name both will be sync.
5. I am aiming at simplicity, Jeffrey's give you more control.[/quote]

These are related -- Jeffrey's gives you control over this, rather than a strict mapping of Publish Collection to Flickr Set. Your simpler approach does add a little elegance over Jeffrey's complexity, though given Flickr's setup (everything's in the photostream and can be in zero or more sets, and zero or more groups) the mapping feels artificial to me. Unfortunately Lightroom's Publish collections just don't map naturally onto Flickr the way they do onto other hosting services.

Anyway, good luck with your plugins! In the meantime I think I'll continue to use Jeffrey's for Flickr, but I look forward to seeing what else you come up with.


----------



## jackljane (Jul 18, 2010)

[quote author=Mark Sirota link=topic=1'42'.msg7'42'#msg7'42' date=12792'7'76]
[quote author=jackljane link=topic=1'42'.msg7'342#msg7'342 date=1279'42998]
[quote author=Mark Sirota link=topic=1'42'.msg7'341#msg7'341 date=1279'365'1]
Can you outline the salient differences between your plugin and Jeffrey Friedl's, which I'd expect the majority of us are already using?
[/quote]

1. Each photo is uniquely identified in Flickr. Regardless how many Photosets (LR Collection) you put them in the will be only one of it on Flickr.
2. Masters and Virtual Copies are uniquely identified. After you published a photo and decided to have it alternatively post processed you can make virtual copy and both will have a unique instance on Flickr.
3. If you try to republish a photo a few times either because they appear in different Collections or by mistake, my plugin will check the status of the photo when it was last edited and compare it to when it was last published.. if recently edited it will republish if not it will skipped it.[/quote]

Thanks for the reply. I'm not clear on how any of these three are different from Jeffrey's plug-in; I think his does all three of these as well.

[quote author=jackljane link=topic=1'42'.msg7'342#msg7'342 date=1279'42998]
4. Collection is reflected one to one on Flickr. If you have have a collection then you will have Flickr Photoset of the same name. If you change the name both will be sync.
5. I am aiming at simplicity, Jeffrey's give you more control.[/quote]

These are related -- Jeffrey's gives you control over this, rather than a strict mapping of Publish Collection to Flickr Set. Your simpler approach does add a little elegance over Jeffrey's complexity, though given Flickr's setup (everything's in the photostream and can be in zero or more sets, and zero or more groups) the mapping feels artificial to me. Unfortunately Lightroom's Publish collections just don't map naturally onto Flickr the way they do onto other hosting services.

Anyway, good luck with your plugins! In the meantime I think I'll continue to use Jeffrey's for Flickr, but I look forward to seeing what else you come up with.
[/quote]

Dear Mark,

I understand why you would think that my plugin is similar to jeffrey's but until you actually try it you would never know. My algorithm is very different from jeffrey's. Yes Flickr service is very different from other photography services but it is the best approach to photo collection ever. That is the reason why I try to map flickr as close as possible with my plugin. Lightroom internally works that same way as flickr. But when it come to publishing they (developer) made drastic changes so the transition from Lr to Flickr became difficult. Next time you use jeffrey's try this for me and report the outcome.. 

*With the pictures already published.. make a virtual copy, change it to black and white and then publish both master (color) and virtual copy (black and white)... do you have two picture on flickr or just one. If you have two is it both of the same copy or different. And If you have one, which one is it currently on flickr.
*

With my plugin the outcome of the above exercise is..
*You have two photos on flickr, one color and one black and white.*

Note: Jeffrey's provide both export and publish... mine only publish.


----------



## wblink (Jul 21, 2010)

Jeffrey has build a name and continues to improve his products.
I don't dislike YOUR product, but here is the competition.


----------



## jackljane (Jul 21, 2010)

[quote author=wblink link=topic=1'42'.msg7'715#msg7'715 date=127972621']
Jeffrey has build a name and continues to improve his products.
I don't dislike YOUR product, but here is the competition.
[/quote]

This is not a competition... or anything... I am building this for my own use... I know very well what jeffrey's has done over the versions of Lightroom, I was using his plugin for about six months. There are specific things that Jeffrey's doesn't address that I need. After discussing this requirements with him and I see that his development direction differ from my own need. So, recently decided to do my own development. I am not asking you to compare between me and jeffrey's... I am not charging either... for now... Unless anybody has specific needs and want me to develop with his requirements than I will charge as it will take my time away from what I love to do most, "taking pictures".

One last note, I have much respect for the man Jeffrey's... For some I might be seen as a threat for whatever reason but please bare in mind that I am here for the benefit of everyone, sharing and making this world a better place. Peace...


----------



## jackljane (Jul 21, 2010)

Update: Latest build = 2'1''722


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Jul 21, 2010)

Competition drives improvement


----------



## jackljane (Jul 24, 2010)

Update: Please redownload build 2'1''722. I have mistakenly include library from previous build in part. Sorry for any inconvinience.


----------



## Halfje-Bruin (Jul 29, 2010)

Just downloaded your plugin but get the following error when I try to publish a photo:

Flickr API returned an error message (function flickr.photosets.addPhoto, message nil)

The photo is visible in my photostream on Flickr.


----------



## jackljane (Jul 30, 2010)

[quote author=Halfje-Bruin link=topic=1'42'.msg712'9#msg712'9 date=128'433797]
Just downloaded your plugin but get the following error when I try to publish a photo:

Flickr API returned an error message (function flickr.photosets.addPhoto, message nil)

The photo is visible in my photostream on Flickr.
[/quote]

Thank you for your feedback... I would like to know more of this problem because I could not replicate it in my system.

1. Did you download after 25 july? And recently tried it.. Please redownload (read my earlier comment), the latest one because it fix a whole set of errors.

2. Would you be kind enough to email me a file named FlickrAPI.log located in your "My Documents" or "Library\Documents" folder (If you use Mac my plugin does not yet run on Mac. This is in my to do list) It will help me a lot in debugging.

3. Can you describe your set up. Lightroom Version, Window Version and so on.. I do have a few different platform to test but I no longer use Windows XP..

The reason I want you guys to test and try this plugin so that I can iron out the errors.. If you help me, I will help you get a better tools for your workflow.

Thanks


----------



## Halfje-Bruin (Jul 31, 2010)

[quote author=jackljane link=topic=1'42'.msg7125'#msg7125' date=128'5'8'59]
2. Would you be kind enough to email me a file named FlickrAPI.log located in your "My Documents" or "LibraryDocuments" folder (If you use Mac my plugin does not yet run on Mac. This is in my to do list) It will help me a lot in debugging.
[/quote]

This would probably explain the problem as I'm running on a Mac. But I found two log files and I've attached them here.
Answers to your other questions are that I've downloaded the plugin on july 29, I'm running LR3 on Mac OS-X 1'.6.4.


----------



## jackljane (Aug 1, 2010)

[quote author=Halfje-Bruin link=topic=1'42'.msg71288#msg71288 date=128'565273]
[quote author=jackljane link=topic=1'42'.msg7125'#msg7125' date=128'5'8'59]
2. Would you be kind enough to email me a file named FlickrAPI.log located in your "My Documents" or "LibraryDocuments" folder (If you use Mac my plugin does not yet run on Mac. This is in my to do list) It will help me a lot in debugging.
[/quote]

This would probably explain the problem as I'm running on a Mac. But I found two log files and I've attached them here.
Answers to your other questions are that I've downloaded the plugin on july 29, I'm running LR3 on Mac OS-X 1'.6.4.
[/quote]

Thanks for your feedback. From the log there is no errors of mac or window nature. I have tried to replicate your error over and over again on a Mac machine at the office but could not. By the way the plugin run well on Mac and Windows. After the error, did you abandon the plugin or continue to use them? If you still use them does the error keep on appearing on every publish you made? Thanks for helping me test the plugin.


----------



## Halfje-Bruin (Aug 2, 2010)

I've tried another time after this and got the same error. The only thing I can think of is that I first created a photo set "Applied Textures", removed this in LR3 and created a smart photo set with the same name. Tonight I will try to create a new smart set with a different name and see if that works.


----------



## Halfje-Bruin (Aug 3, 2010)

Forgot to post the results of yesterday's exercise. As I didn't have much images on Flickr I just deleted everything on Flickr, removed the publishing service in LR3 and started anew. Setup was no problem and I could create a smart collection set that contained 4 images. I could only publish one image a time as I got the same error after each image was exported to Flickr.

I have tried with the standard Flickr and Jeffrey's Flickr publishing service and both have no problems with publishing multiple images at a time. So I will probably look at what Jeffrey's plugin has to offer and use that if it meets my requirements.


----------



## jackljane (Aug 5, 2010)

[quote author=Halfje-Bruin link=topic=1'42'.msg7142'#msg7142' date=128'827876]
Forgot to post the results of yesterday's exercise. As I didn't have much images on Flickr I just deleted everything on Flickr, removed the publishing service in LR3 and started anew. Setup was no problem and I could create a smart collection set that contained 4 images. I could only publish one image a time as I got the same error after each image was exported to Flickr.

I have tried with the standard Flickr and Jeffrey's Flickr publishing service and both have no problems with publishing multiple images at a time. So I will probably look at what Jeffrey's plugin has to offer and use that if it meets my requirements.
[/quote]

I am pulling my hair over this issue.. I even downloaded the online version to try run it.. I also try it on the mac but I could not replicate the problem... What lightroom version are you using? Mine only set to work on LR v3.' and above... I have not heard from other people about this problem... Anybody having the same problem? Please provide feedback...


----------



## jackljane (Aug 5, 2010)

2'1'-'8-'6: In this release, I removed the comment support. I have complaint that this service is taking a whole lot of processing power. My personal testing indicate that without comment support the plugin speed triple. Please try and comment.


----------



## jackljane (Aug 12, 2010)

The plug-in now has a new home

http://www.thephotographyexperiments.com/lr-azflickr/


----------

